# Door Bell Transformer



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

I am an Electrical Inspector with over 20 years in the field, and recently a housing inspector wrote up a violation for a door bell tranformer installed in the panelboard. I have seen this in many homes, that I have inspected and found no problem with it. The inspector did not cite any code reference and I have done some research and found anything that applies either. HELP. Please give me code reference pro or con for this installation.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I have seen it also but I cannot give a code reference for it either. Perhaps 110.3.... Now I will tell you that the doorbell wire cannot enter the cabinet unless it is a 600v insulation on the wire. art. 300.3(C)(1)


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

You are the electrical inspector, he is a home inspector. You have much more experience in the electrical field than he does. Tell him to [email protected]## off.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Idaho Abe said:


> I am an Electrical Inspector with over 20 years in the field, and recently a housing inspector wrote up a violation for a door bell tranformer installed in the panelboard. I have seen this in many homes, that I have inspected and found no problem with it. The inspector did not cite any code reference and I have done some research and found anything that applies either. HELP. Please give me code reference pro or con for this installation.


 seen it all the time and like the other guys, can't find any code against it, and I agree, tell that HI to p*ss off. Step on him like a cockroach.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I have seen it also but I cannot give a code reference for it either. Perhaps 110.3.... Now I will tell you that the doorbell wire cannot enter the cabinet unless it is a 600v insulation on the wire. art. 300.3(C)(1)



:thumbsup:


Good reference right there. I wouldn't have even considered it but then again any real electrician doesn't install doorbell wiring inside an electrical panel.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

That's true. Why the hell would you put low volt chime wire in a panel? You don't. I think Dennis was referring to the wires that are already on the transformer that connect to the 120volts, not the 12 volt wire.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

I believe NEC 725.54 & 725.55 covers this.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

steelersman said:


> That's true. Why the hell would you put low volt chime wire in a panel? You don't. I think Dennis was referring to the wires that are already on the transformer that connect to the 120volts, not the 12 volt wire.


No I was referring to the 12 volt bell wire that is often used to connect to the trany that is in the panel.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

The primary side carrying the 120 volts, or the potential for 120 volts


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> No I was referring to the 12 volt bell wire that is often used to connect to the trany that is in the panel.


Do you mean there are dumbasses out there who would wire a 12 volt transformer and leave just sitting there in the bottom of the panel?


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Do you mean there are dumbasses out there who would wire a 12 volt transformer and leave just sitting there in the bottom of the panel?


No way! Couldn't be!


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> No I was referring to the 12 volt bell wire that is often used to connect to the trany that is in the panel.


Makes no sense to me since the bell wire wouldn't be inside of the panel or any enclosure by design.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Door bell x-former*



Idaho Abe said:


> I am an Electrical Inspector with over 20 years in the field, and recently a housing inspector wrote up a violation for a door bell tranformer installed in the panelboard. I have seen this in many homes, that I have inspected and found no problem with it. The inspector did not cite any code reference and I have done some research and found anything that applies either. HELP. Please give me code reference pro or con for this installation.


Are you saying that the transformer was inside the panel?


----------



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

*Door Bell*

Thanks everyone. you have helped with my research on this. I will let know the outcome.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Are you saying that the transformer was inside the panel?


 That's what I am saying and I thought that was what the op was stating.



JayH said:


> No way! Couldn't be!


 Yes, it could be. 



steelersman said:


> Makes no sense to me since the bell wire wouldn't be inside of the panel or any enclosure by design.


If the trany is laying inside the panel, I have seen this often done many years ago, them there is bell wire that is run into the panel and connected to the trany that is laying in the bottom of the can.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I have seen it also but I cannot give a code reference for it either. Perhaps 110.3.... Now I will tell you that the doorbell wire cannot enter the cabinet unless it is a 600v insulation on the wire. art. 300.3(C)(1)


 Wouldn't it only need to be 300v insulation in a resi panel?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> Wouldn't it only need to be 300v insulation in a resi panel?


Well since thhn and all the conductor insulations in T. 310.13(A) are rated 600V then the trany wire must match that.


----------

